# An 11" South Bend



## ScrapMetal (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry about the pictures but they were taken where I am storing this lathe until I can get a work area set up for it. It's an 11" South Bend, catalog no. 411A and serial no. 84921. I really don't know anything more about it as I bought it from the widow of the previous owner.









And all the little "extras" I got with it...







Anybody know anything about these 11" SBs?

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## ChuckB (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice Lathe Ron and welcome to the forum.. looks to have included some nice extras.. 8) 


Hey Dave.. I know what that strings for


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: An 11*



			
				chengdave2003 link=topic=1635.msg9775#msg9775 date=1302523287 said:
			
		

> Hey Ron,
> 
> I don't know anything about the 11" specifically, but I imagine it's pretty similar to the South Bend Heavy 10.
> 
> ...



Will do! I'll also see if I can get a better pic or two of the lathe. 

;D I've had more comments about the string...

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, pics that are a little more "organized". I have marked some of the major stuff that I know, or think I know what they are and left labels off of the obvious stuff like drill chucks and tool holders. There are also a couple of thinks I have no idea about, those are marked as well. I left the pics a little bigger so the details would be easier to pick out, might not even need my "readers". 






and some more lathe pics...








-Ron


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 14, 2011)

The yellow thing in back of the lathe is a bicycle!

In the first picture, the three don't know/not sure items in sort of a column right of center look like parts of a project, not parts of the lathe. The cast iron piece with the threaded center, and the four holes (just above the dogs) looks like a backplate for a chuck.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: An 11*



			
				wawoodman link=topic=1635.msg10449#msg10449 date=1302818332 said:
			
		

> The yellow thing in back of the lathe is a bicycle!



Now there's the kind of knowledge you can't get anywhere else! ;D

Those parts very well could be from some project. I thought it was possible that the other piece was a backplate kind of thing but wasn't sure.

Knudsen - The ways are as nice as they look. I was told the guy who owned this was a retired machinist and he took impeccable care of his stuff.

-Ron


----------



## blame582 (Apr 15, 2011)

i bet you will find that the round piece with the threads on the end will match your spindle. ive seen where people have used those to mount the chuck within a chuck usually on larger lathes thou. 

and the i dont know to the left is some kind of tool post.

nice find btw 

Blame


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Blame.

Yeah, that "don't know" on the left I'll have to take some better pics of. After taking that picture I discovered that the little wedge shaped piece directly below the steady rest is part of it or at least appears to be.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, here are a couple of close-ups of one of the mystery pieces. Some kind of tool holder? Why is it adjustable? Special purpose?






-Ron


----------



## blame582 (Apr 17, 2011)

i thought at first that it was a type of tool post for parting but not so much now 

looks like a design to use multiple size tooling blanks 1/4" to 1/2"while supporting the front of the tool 

i looked around on google but didnt find anything are there any other marking on it? 

Blame


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

Just has "MOSS" stamped on the back as well as the front. No other markings of any kind.

-Ron


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: An 11*

Ya I can use that. Ill make a quick change tool post / I have seen this before
Moss & ???burg Attleboro Mass tooling and die. Looks like You can put 3/8 1/2 and 
cut offs in there, looks like it can "0" into dead center.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: An 11*



			
				B34VD link=topic=1635.msg10765#msg10765 date=1303046575 said:
			
		

> That's a parting blade holder. Nice set up.





			
				GK1918 link=topic=1635.msg10770#msg10770 date=1303049818 said:
			
		

> Ya I can use that. Ill make a quick change tool post / I have seen this before
> Moss & ???burg Attleboro Mass tooling and die. Looks like You can put 3/8 1/2 and
> cut offs in there, looks like it can "0" into dead center.



I was lost at "parting blade holder". ??? I know the rest is in English, but my limited knowledge doesn't include much in the way of tooling terms. I'll be looking up "parting blade holder" on the net but I can only assume that "cut offs" refers to cutting off tools? Why just those and why would you need to center them?

Update! Okay, found on the internet (ain't it great) that they are the same thing. 8) I did come across, on the South Bend Lathe Co. site http://southbendlathe.com/acc/tool_posts.aspx, similar models but the ones that had the most in common were the turning tool holders. The cut off tools that I see are narrower and used a clamp system to hold the bit wheres my mystery tool uses set screws that impinge directly on the bit. 'Course there seem to be a billion type of different bits of which I know nothing. Still didn't see any that were "adjustable" in the way this one is though.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 18, 2011)

Got some more info on my SB 11" today. I went through Grizzly's website and got a copy of the original registration card for the SB. Now I know it was originally sold to a guy in L.I. New York in 1939. How it got to Nebraska would be quite a story I'm sure.



Now I'll have to figure out just what the other info refers to.

-Ron


----------



## Grandtools (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a Hardinge "style" toolpost. I think someone may have made it, as that would explain the name "moss" on it. It's the type they used on the DV-59 machines, and others. The screw on the side has a hardened washer to retain the sliding wedge. The wedge adjusts to set the center height. Those washers are often cracked and the wedge gets lost. 
http://www.normanmachinetool.com/used_product_desc.php?pid=2668&amp;prod=LATHE,_ACCESSORIES_QUALITY_


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you Grandtools, you certainly pegged that one. This unit appears to be complete and functional but I could easily see how that wedge could disappear.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 21, 2011)

All in all I think I accidently got a pretty good deal on the lathe and tooling. I'll put it down to "instinct", so I can have warm fuzzies, instead of plain dumb luck. 

Now it's just a matter of learning what to do with this stuff without causing too much destruction and mayhem.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: An 11*

Very cool. Now I won't feel so "alone" with everyone talking about their 9"s or 10"s, 13"s and 16"s. 

That does bring up something that has been bugging me a bit guys. I know many things are "universal" but am I going to run into trouble when I go looking for certain tools and all I can find is stuff for 9", 10" or 12" models?



			
				knudsen link=topic=1635.msg11531#msg11531 date=1303475698 said:
			
		

> Just keep the leather belts on unitl you learn it well. That way if it crashes, it won't do much damage. You can use some belt dressing to help them grip.



I am kind of comfortable using the leather belts. I was raised, by Grandfather, around belt systems on the grinders and saws in his "shop" in the loft of the barn. Matter of fact, I still have all those old belts/motors/grinding wheels. When my grandfather passed away I inherited everything in his barn instead of my uncles. Got lots of interesting old stuff some of which was my great grandfathers.

Now, what would a person replace them with if they were inclined to? Not that I plan to, but you have sparked my curiosity.

-Ron


-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 23, 2011)

Interesting stuff guys. I am of like mind when it comes to physically altering any of my older/classic/historic tools or machinery. I just can't bring myself to cut, drill, or weld anything to it if I can find a way to make it work the way it is.

The synthetic belts are worth considering. A person could look into some of the flat serpentine timing belts in use today but getting them onto the wheels could be a little problematic (read that as PITA). The permalinks can come apart and be re-hooked if they are what I am thinking of and would probably make an excellent backup. It's good to know that even if parts are not out there, they can be made/gotten. When it comes to things that are "universal" though, tool posts, etc. would it be best to get items designated for 12" lathes or 10" ones? I would assume you'd go with the 12" depending on exactly what you are looking at.

Okay, here is another stray thought of someone who isn't that familiar with machining and lathe work: I do wonder though, with belts that provide a better grip than leather or some other drive configuration, whether that would be best or safest. What I mean is that the system was designed with the leather belt in mind. If something were to bind up the leather belt would probably allow enough slippage to prevent even more serious damage. If a "better" grip were more desirable a person could take it to the extreme and just replace the pulley system with a chain and gears, no slippage at all. So there is the question, is using the lathe as originally designed most likely to produce the best results.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 24, 2011)

No problem.  Thanks for the info and the thoughts on belts. I still appreciate the advice on the QCTP as I have no idea what the quality is of the one I have or how long it may last. To tell the truth, it bugs me a bit that it's got MADE IN CHINA stamped in huge letters across it. I have this beautiful old American lathe and a TP that is screaming about dubious quality.  :-\ Not that foreign made tools can't be of excellent quality or of serviceable utility but I'm sure you understand the feeling.

-Ron


----------



## blame582 (Apr 24, 2011)

ron you can always send me your Chinese wedge type QCTP ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: An 11*



			
				blame582 link=topic=1635.msg11749#msg11749 date=1303625823 said:
			
		

> ron you can always send me your Chinese wedge type QCTP ;D ;D ;D



What? Does MOSS stand for Manchurian Operational Steel Shop?  ;D 

Hey, I didn't say I wouldn't use them... and there's the rub. It doesn't feel right with all the made in China stuff but I'm too cheap to actually replace a perfectly good tool. 


Desmo - Yeah, you'd think, if anything, that would have one of those MiC things but they probably sourced it out to India. 

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: An 11*



			
				knudsen link=topic=1635.msg11890#msg11890 date=1303739329 said:
			
		

> > it's got MADE IN CHINA stamped in huge letters across it.
> 
> 
> 
> Grind it off ;D



Another practical and helpful tip. You guys are amazing. : ;D

Today I marked some kind of "milestone" with my lathe. I put up a couple of overhead shop lights in the garage I'm keeping it in and moved it to the back of the garage under the lights. I actually plugged it in and let it run for a couple of minutes. It was much more quiet than I would have figured.

I am a little concerned with the leveling/setup of it though. When I put the level on it was mighty close to perfect. Spot on by the head and a couple of marks off at the tail. What concerns me though is that I can just lift/push on the end of the stand and change how it sets by enough to make me a little leery. I will let it sit now for a couple of days before I try to do any actual leveling just to be sure but am letting the OCD get to me more than I should? It would be great to get something like the original cast iron "stands" that I've seen in the old catalogs but they aren't exactly jumping out of the woodwork. 

Opinions?

-Ron


----------

